# Time Travelers can't acess Bunny Day 2021! That is pretty bad...



## waren54321 (Apr 13, 2020)

It means that, as soon as Nintendo stops supporting the game, it won't have any more events!

As some people say, hopefully Nintendo will do a last "farewall patch" and add all the events. But knowing how the videogames industry is doing so far (even Nintendo), they will probably prefer for you to pay for the newest game instead of giving you the events...

Hopefully I'm wrong, but so far not being able to access future events mean they are not being added to the game for the years to come.

EDIT: It looks like Time Travelers can access Bunny Day 2020! So all of you saying they are "preventing" time travelers from getting the 2021 items, what's the point if they can just time travel to Bunny Day 2020 and get those items. lol

I hope it means Bunny Day in future years will be different with new items, since I already got everything it has to offer this year. lol


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 13, 2020)

My theory is they just want to discourage time travelers by locking everything in real time for a year. Maybe after the first year of the release things will be added into the game permanently, or maybe they'll only do that right before they stop making any updates. Not sure if they've explicitly spoken on it or maybe there's another reason for their approach but it seems to me like a response to time traveling?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 13, 2020)

It was already mentioned by Nintendo that you would need an internet connection to access the 'event', it just means there's no 'event' for those dates... because it isn't for another year...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah, but can they go back one more day as of this day's posting to do the Bunny Day event again?


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 13, 2020)

They may also be tailoring Bunny Day better since this year didn't seem to be exactly how they planned it. Or as mentioned before, trying to sway people from jumping forward.


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 13, 2020)

When they stop updates to the game there will most likely be a final update that unlocks a final version of every holiday.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 13, 2020)

Eh, the one good thing about the Nintendo Online Subscription is that Nintendo has no reason to disconnect any game that can drive sales. Also if the Animal Crossing team works on constant events and updates they're less likely to develop the next game already. And anyway, it took them 7 years to develop New Horizons, most of us won't be that invested in New Horizons at that point anymore.


----------



## waren54321 (Apr 13, 2020)

0orchid said:


> Not sure if they've explicitly spoken on it or maybe there's another reason for their approach but it seems to me like a response to time traveling?


What's the point if the event will be the same next year and those after? Also TT can just go to Bunny Day 2020 (not sure about this)




Khaelis said:


> It was already mentioned by Nintendo that you would need an internet connection to access the 'event', it just means there's no 'event' for those dates... because it isn't for another year...



I don't get what you are trying to say here. I think you didn't understand my message since you are saying the same time I already said but with a positive tone instead of a negative tone? We are talking about when Nintendo is done with the game, supporting it through online updates, the game will be dead since they won't be available anymore, wether you have an internet connection or not...




Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, but can they go back one more day as of this day's posting to do the Bunny Day event again?


Would like to know this too.




Cadbberry said:


> They may also be tailoring Bunny Day better since this year didn't seem to be exactly how they planned it.


I hope this is what they do!




Cadbberry said:


> Or as mentioned before, trying to sway people from jumping forward.


What's the point if they can just go back to this year's Bunny Day and it will probably be the same as last year (you know, like previous games)? (not sure about that one tho). Hopefuly I'm wrong!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 13, 2020)

Or this means the potential for different holidays for at least a couple years. That’s my hope anyway.


----------



## Faux (Apr 13, 2020)

Not sure why it's bad they're preventing people from TTing just to get event items and sell them to people who don't TT.
Their response times have been astronomical in fixing glitches and such for this game.

The AC team also worked on Splatoon, which is getting updates even now.  They're unlikely to just stop working on NH before another game comes out, and even if they did, they'd unlock events permanently most likely as someone else said.

> _What's the point if the event will be the same next year and those after?_ 

Who said it will be??


----------



## waren54321 (Apr 13, 2020)

Centuria said:


> Not sure why it's bad they're preventing people from TTing just to get event items and sell them to people who don't TT.


It's not about time travelers. It means that, when Nintendo stops supporting the game, there won't be any more events for the years to come. TT already can get those items in Bunny DAy 2020...



Centuria said:


> they'd unlock events permanently most likely as someone else said.


I really hope they do that, but we don't know if that's for sure.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 13, 2020)

I feel like it's a little too soon to worry about Nintendo discontinuing support for the game lol
Just play the game and enjoy it for now, you can worry about stuff like that in the future.


----------



## Faux (Apr 13, 2020)

waren54321 said:


> It's not about time travelers. It means that, when Nintendo stops supporting the game, there won't be any more events for the years to come. TT already can get those items in Bunny DAy 2020...



We don't know it's going to be the same items.  They literally have never said nor implied that will be the case.  Weird to keep pushing like it would be.  It seems unlikely to be the case with this game if they're locking it, so yes, it would be to discourage TTers.



waren54321 said:


> I really hope they do that, but we don't know if that's for sure.



Again, the AC team and the Splatoon team are the same.  They are very courteous, quick, responsive and want their players to get the full experience.  It's much more likely they will than they won't.


----------



## fairyring (Apr 13, 2020)

dude it's been less than a month please find your chill


----------



## Soigne (Apr 13, 2020)

it's a valid concern -- you wouldn't want to find yourself being stuck in a game with no events, holidays, etc. in a few years.


----------



## aibo (Apr 13, 2020)

Soigne said:


> it's a valid concern -- you wouldn't want to find yourself being stuck in a game with no events, holidays, etc. in a few years.


This.
I am all for being optimistic, but I am not happy at all about the possibility of events not being permanently patched in after the end of the scheduled content updates. It is _okay _to call these things into question, even when there are positive possible outcomes. Would be great to hear from Nintendo about this. 

Complete reliance on an internet connection for important gameplay features has the potential to ruin a game after the company moves on to a new installment or the years simply pass. I am having a ton of fun and would hate to see this happen.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 13, 2020)

Do you guys not understand that maybe before Nintendo shuts down servers for good (which won't be for a LONG time) they'll just update the game one last time to permanently add all the events?


----------



## Soigne (Apr 13, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Do you guys not understand that maybe before Nintendo shuts down servers for good (which won't be for a LONG time) they'll just update the game one last time to permanently add all the events?


do you not understand that it's an equal chance they won't? 

everyone needs to stop jumping down people's throats for valid questions. we all paid money for this game & it's a question that's not been addressed. chill out.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 13, 2020)

Soigne said:


> do you not understand that it's an equal chance they won't?
> 
> everyone needs to stop jumping down people's throats for valid questions. we all paid money for this game & it's a question that's not been addressed. chill out.


Do you really think Nintendo even knows what they're going to do? The game JUST came out less than a month ago. They likely don't even have a plan for when they shut the servers down because it won't be for YEARS after their new console comes out.

I get being worried about this sort of thing but having anxieties about possibilities happening in YEARS from now isn't going to do you any good. The Wii came out in 2006 and the internet servers for that console went down in May of 2014, two years after the Wii U came out.

Relax, guys. You all have time to get your answers.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 13, 2020)

I have been complaining about this since launch. 
I like to play my games for 10yr+ and its wonderful knowing events arent in the base game so should my switch ever die and i need a new one after they stop supporting it, I wont have events any more in New Horizons. So perfect of Nintendo to do that. /s

-Signed someone who doesn't TT but thinks events should be in the base f-ing game.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2020)

tbh, I'm waiting for the 1.1.5 patch, to see if even the recent bunny day event stays in


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 13, 2020)

I think it’s a valid concern but I’m guessing that Bunny Day 2021 is going to be different and I sure hope it is. I don’t want to experience another eggpocalypse 2 weeks again because that kinda ruined the game for be tbh, but I do applaud those who did enjoy the event and made something creative out of it.


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I think it’s a valid concern but I’m guessing that Bunny Day 2021 is going to be different and I sure hope it is. I don’t want to experience another eggpocalypse 2 weeks again because that kinda ruined the game for be tbh, but I do applaud those who did enjoy the event and made something creative out of it.


it'll probably be a similar event, but with new recipes. missed opportunities for a bunny-day stereo and larger table (haha)


----------



## aibo (Apr 13, 2020)

I love this forum with all my heart, but with the launch of this game I have seen an overwhelming trend of threads with positivity being responded to with tongue-and-cheek negativity _and_ rightful criticism constantly being responded to with the same kinds of responses- regardless of which side of the fence you fall on for a given topic, the responses are needlessly punctuated by this kind of thinking.

Yes, it's early- but these kinds of conversations _shouldn't be shut down just because the game is new. _The positive outcomes should be shared, and the negative outcomes equally.

City Folk does not have native internet compatibility anymore thanks to GameSpy going out of business, true- but City Folk's holidays, a very important part of the game, did not hinge on a company continuing to issue internet-connected software updates. The Nintendo Wii also allows you to connect to other servers beyond those provided by Nintendo by changing your DNS settings, so City Folk being hampered by an active internet connection was never in the question.

The game's publisher _should _have a plan at launch for their game. Their plan may be that they do not see holidays as something that need to exist in the game data forever. Their plan may be a final patch. It may be something else. We don't know.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I think it’s a valid concern but I’m guessing that Bunny Day 2021 is going to be different and I sure hope it is. I don’t want to experience another eggpocalypse 2 weeks again because that kinda ruined the game for be tbh, but I do applaud those who did enjoy the event and made something creative out of it.


honestly, I think the same kind of event but better adjusted would be fine

like the main issue was that it just lasted way too damn long. to the point where anyone but the most casual of players would probably have everything done or ready in less than half the event's duration


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly, I think the same kind of event but better adjusted would be fine
> 
> like the main issue was that it just lasted way too damn long. to the point where anyone but the most casual of players would porbably have everything done or ready in less than half the event's duration


Someone actually yelled at me on Twitter today for suggesting the event be shorter, because apparently to them "playing even for an hour a day was rare because free time is very rare for them" yet they had time to argue with me online over it...


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 13, 2020)

Alix said:


> it'll probably be a similar event, but with new recipes. missed opportunities for a bunny-day stereo and larger table (haha)



Imo I think if they made the furniture a bit more appealing to match with other furniture, I would like it a little more. I didn’t have any interest with the furniture because it didn’t really fit with anything else I had.



LambdaDelta said:


> honestly, I think the same kind of event but better adjusted would be fine
> 
> like the main issue was that it just lasted way too damn long. to the point where anyone but the most casual of players would probably have everything done or ready in less than half the event's duration



I agree, it lasted waaaay too long. Not to mention that most of us are in quarantine and people kinda have more time in their hands to okay the game longer than usual.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Someone actually yelled at me on Twitter today for suggesting the event be shorter, because apparently to them "playing even for an hour a day was rare because free time is very rare for them" yet they had time to argue with me online over it...


Twitter is full of triggered kids. It's honestly impossible to make a tweet without being attacked for it some way or another.


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2020)

Ahri said:


> Twitter is full of triggered kids. It's honestly impossible to make a tweet without being attacked for it some way or another.


let's not generalize.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2020)

Alix said:


> let's not generalize.


Last I checked, full of doesn't translate to everyone.


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2020)

Ahri said:


> Last I checked, full of doesn't translate to everyone.


can't be bothered to argue with you, 
goodnight!


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 13, 2020)

This thread has started to go left.. anyways I think we can all at least agree that none of us know for sure what Nintendo's plans are for this. We may have different predictions but we don't know what will happen yet.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2020)

more importantly, let's not use a term meant for people with actual severe ptsd just because you find some thing slightly annoying


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 13, 2020)

aibo said:


> I love this forum with all my heart, but with the launch of this game I have seen an overwhelming trend of threads with positivity being responded to with tongue-and-cheek negativity _and_ rightful criticism constantly being responded to with the same kinds of responses- regardless of which side of the fence you fall on for a given topic, the responses are needlessly punctuated by this kind of thinking.
> 
> Yes, it's early- but these kinds of conversations _shouldn't be shut down just because the game is new. _The positive outcomes should be shared, and the negative outcomes equally.
> 
> ...



Imo I feel like there’s been a lot of ugliness about this game on this forum as someone who’s been lurking this forum every now and then before I even made an account here. From events, to the economy, to the gameplay, it feels like everyone is attacking each other over opinions. I do think criticism or questioning how NH will be in the future is valid, but calling NH a (from what I’ve read) “brain-dead lobotomized dollhouse simulator” doesn’t seem very helpful at all.

I’m just hoping the community doesn’t turn into the Sims community because it’s by far probably the worse from my own personal experiences when it comes to discussing opinions on the games.


----------



## aibo (Apr 13, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> /snip
> I’m just hoping the community doesn’t turn into the Sims community because it’s by far probably the worse from my own personal experiences when it comes to discussing opinions on the games.


I'm not familiar with what happened with The Sims, but I agree that we all need to do our part to be open-minded and tolerant of other people's opinions. Make your own ideas heard, but don't frame them in a way that's dismissive or outright aggressive, is what I'm getting from this- and in the case of the latter, avoid outright abuse.

Fingers crossed for more clarity from NOA soon.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 21, 2020)

Do we know anything more about 2021 holidays and events yet? Do we know if special diys and items from 2020 will be accessible in 2021 for those who started over their games or didn't get their game until christmas?


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm sure that once they stop updating the game (it could be 1 year, it could be 5, etc.) they will enable events for all future years.
I really wouldn't worry too much about that. If you back-travel to any point in 2020 you can replay holidays and events. It only affects travelling in the future, as of current.

(edit: also just realized the date... why yall reviving old threads lol)


----------



## JSS (Aug 21, 2020)

The event is probably still there but real time locked like new ones in new updates. Basically anything that happened before the current real time you can access whenever by TT, and anything after that is still locked to the common user.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Mikaiah said:


> I'm sure that once they stop updating the game (it could be 1 year, it could be 5, etc.) they will enable events for all future years.
> I really wouldn't worry too much about that. If you back-travel to any point in 2020 you can replay holidays and events. It only affects travelling in the future, as of current.
> 
> (edit: also just realized the date... *why yall reviving old threads* lol)


Dang it, I always fall for these revived threads


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 21, 2020)

Maybe it just means they're planning on making changes to future events for the lifetime of the game. Considering how much people complained about Bunny Day this year, it wouldn't surprise me if they were planning on making changes. This could even be a good thing, events in NL could get a bit repetitive after a while so it would give people a reason to keep playing the events for years to come.

It seems premature to jump to conclusions about Nintendo's future plans for when they stop supporting the game. That's a good several years into the future.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 21, 2020)

Honestly, whenever Nintendo is done supporting this, they'll probably put out an update that make all future holidays work like they do in older AC games - meaning they go off of specific dates and they'll always be the same every year.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Aug 21, 2020)

All this means is that they plan to change the events year-on-year for the first couple of years, which is to be expected for a game that's receiving regular content updates. Once the support ends, I'm sure you'll be able to access the final version of the event.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Aug 21, 2020)

I think for once this thread was actually revived with a legit question!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 21, 2020)

Do you know if cherry blossom season is accessible? Cause honestly, I hadn’t started playing yet but my husband really hated the bunny day stuff and it does not appeal to me either, so it might be worth time traveling to then for cherry blossom stuff if I can avoid having to also do bunny day. (sorry if I inadvertently missed someone already answering this).


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 21, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Do you know if cherry blossom season is accessible? Cause honestly, I hadn’t started playing yet but my husband really hated the bunny day stuff and it does not appeal to me either, so it might be worth time traveling to then for cherry blossom stuff if I can avoid having to also do bunny day. (sorry if I inadvertently missed someone already answering this).



It should be, it was not added via an update and is just a yearly seasonal thing in the game and isn't really a holiday. It is possible that the Animal Crossing New Horizons developers add new items to these types of seasonal things in the future, though.


----------



## Dracule (Aug 21, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Do you know if cherry blossom season is accessible? Cause honestly, I hadn’t started playing yet but my husband really hated the bunny day stuff and it does not appeal to me either, so it might be worth time traveling to then for cherry blossom stuff if I can avoid having to also do bunny day. (sorry if I inadvertently missed someone already answering this).


Yess! I didn’t like the bunny day stuff either, and it made it so much more difficult to acquire cherry blossom DIYs . That’s why it wasn’t worth it for me to go back to the bunny day part, because the chances of me getting DIYs was next to impossible without hours of grinding. 

I’m hoping for a different timeslot so it doesn’t coincide with the sakura petals.


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 21, 2020)

people tried to jump ahead to check out the may day maze but couldn't because it hadn't been activated by nintendo yet. you can go backwards to experience these big events, but not forwards and thinking support for this game is done in just 1 year is very funny. with how they come out there won't be a new animal crossing game they will want u to buy instead for at least 5 years.  

That u can't do bunny day next year by tting is very encouraging, it suggests that it won't be a copy paste of this years, so those who did it already will probably get to experience some new stuff.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 21, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> people tried to jump ahead to check out the may day maze but couldn't because it hadn't been activated by nintendo yet. you can go backwards to experience these big events, but not forwards and thinking support for this game is done in just 1 year is very funny. with how they come out there won't be a new animal crossing game they will want u to buy instead for at least 5 years.
> 
> That u can't do bunny day next year by tting is very encouraging, it suggests that it won't be a copy paste of this years, so those who did it already will probably get to experience some new stuff.



The developers did say they plan to support this game with updates for two to three years. Would make sense if they changed holidays up a little bit, added new items, etc.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 21, 2020)

but would they still include last year's items though?


----------



## marshallows (Aug 21, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> edit: also just realized the date... *why yall reviving old threads* lol)



i mean the person who revived the thread had a good/relevant question asking if anyone knows more information other than what was already discussed. plus i know as a personal reason, i'm glad this made its way back around again since i personally didn't see this thread when it was first made/discussed.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 21, 2020)

I imagine they will add it in an update a new event not the same..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

thatd be good

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

thatd be good


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 23, 2020)

Tbh I'm guessing nintendo will probably do what they did with welcome amiibo and release a physical copy of the full updated game once it's finished


----------

